# How Much AC Merchandise Do you Own?



## Slothie (May 9, 2013)

I'm sure everyone here has built up quite the collections, so I'm curious to know what everyone has AC wise.


All 3 Animal Crossing Games
Preorder for New Leaf
Silver Animal Crossing Fossil Decal
Animal Crossing Clock DSi Application
Animal Crossing 2006 Movie Lunch Box
A Commission in Line For a Tangy Keychain by a Custom Sculpture
A Ball I got At the Dollar store that looks Oddly Like Tangy (I know its not official merch but I still love it)

What does everybody else own?


----------



## Officer Berri (May 9, 2013)

-Animal Crossing: Population Growing
-Animal Crossing: Wild World
-Animal Crossing: Population Growing Strategy Guide (It has to be around here somewhere. >_>)
-Animal Crossing: Wild World Strategy Guide
-Animal Crossing: City Folk Strategy Guide (No, I didn't forget to put the game. I have the guide buy I don't have the game. xD)

Sadly that's all I have. ):


----------



## Username (May 9, 2013)

I have loads:
Animal crossing: Wild World
Animal crossing: Lets go to the city.
Animal crossing: New leaf pre-order
Full stop.
Thinking about getting the New Leaf strategy guide aswell, goes nicely with the game.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

Just WW and CF


----------



## Wish (May 9, 2013)

WW
CF
NL
NL LL japanese edition

Doubutsu no mori blue carry bag
forgot her name... that red owl in the museum keychain

I have some of those ereader cards too


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 9, 2013)

Other than 3 games (GC, CF, NL), all I have is a deck of Animal Crossing playing cards I got from Club Nintendo.


----------



## Celestefey (May 9, 2013)

Ummm... /).(\ I have Population Growing, Wild World, Let's Go To The City and I've preordered New Leaf already... Plus I have some Animal Crossing stickers around somewhere and a little KK phone charm. I used to have one of Mallary before but... I lost it sadly. I don't have much stuff sadly! I would love to just live in a massive Animal Crossing shrine filled with everything Animal Crossing though. uwu


----------



## Bambi (May 9, 2013)

Just City Folk but it's more my mums than mine.


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 9, 2013)

I have to much stuff to keep track of the japanese version of animal crossing for the nintendo 64 the english one for the gamecube wild world city folk a pre order for the 3ds all the guides except the one for new leaf the playing cards and fan from club nintendo and a bunch of other things


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2013)

Gamecube version
DS version
Wii Version
Some E-reader trading cards


----------



## Mike! (May 11, 2013)

AC game for GameCube, DS and 3DS, movie bento box, some gachapon figurines from Japan, a Mr Resetti plushie and a fishing villager plushie.


----------



## Batsu (May 13, 2013)

Just Wild World, City Folk, and the Perfect Guide. If Club Nintendo had the pink AC fan available right now, I'd have that too. *shakefist*


----------



## Hamusuta (May 13, 2013)

I have a Goldie plushie o/


----------



## Ehingen Guy (May 13, 2013)

The games, a Club Nintendo CD, a teal baseball cap, and a small figurine of a male villager wearing glasses and a BB shirt.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 13, 2013)

I have AC:GC, AC:WW, and AC:CF!

I also have the CF guide and this cute Egbert Plushie!


Spoiler









Okay so the Egbert Plushie isn't really considered AC Merchandise since I made it. :/


----------



## Wish (May 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I have AC:GC, AC:WW, and AC:CF!
> 
> I also have the CF guide and this cute Egbert Plushie!
> 
> ...



haha this is so cute, may i ask why you are so obsessed with this chicken?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 13, 2013)

Litwick said:


> haha this is so cute, may i ask why you are so obsessed with this chicken?



He moved into my Wild World Town as one like one of the 'starters' you would say. I instantly fell in love him, his house, his style, his catchphrase, his dialogue, everything. He still lives in my Wild World Town and I just love him so much! <3

Unfortunately, (tragic story time) Cube also moved into my Wild World Town but one day I was too obsessed with talking to Egbert that I ignored everyone else and the next day Cube moved out. D: I was so saddened, but c'mon Egbert is awesome and his picture is the only picture on display in my house(The others are in storage).

I talked to Egbert so often repetitively that he eventually said something like "Don't you think our other neighbors want to see you?" xD Has anyone else ever talked to an animal so much that they wanted you to leave them alone?


----------



## Stargirl (May 14, 2013)

I have AC:GC, AC:WW, AC:CF, the City Folk Guide, and the Perfect Guide for NL on its' way. And of course I'll have NL when it comes out! 

@SP- That plushie is ADORABLE!! <3 Also, I think I have done that xD


----------



## Hamusuta (May 14, 2013)

OH MY GOSH I TOTALLY FORGOT. I HAVE THIS TOO;





Even though its called 'Your favorites' it has none of my top 3 favorites on ;_;


----------



## Eirynfox (May 16, 2013)

I would get plushies if I could  but apparently im too old and have no room for more junk in the house


----------



## Salsanadia (May 16, 2013)

Animal crossing: Wild World
English strategyguide for Wild World
Japanese strategyguides for Wild World
Japanese patternguide
Animal crossing: Lets go to the city.
2 Japanese strategyguides for New Leaf
Rosie plush
keyring with Gladys


----------



## Sleepy (May 16, 2013)

I really want to build an AC merchandise collection. I can't really find any online though. I specifically would LOVE keychains and plushies. 

I have the WW game, CF game & CF Guide, and I've pre-ordered the AC:NL 3DS xL


----------



## tacitcat (May 16, 2013)

I have Wild Word, City Folk, a preorder of the New Leaf bundle, a Lisa/Reese plush, and I just placed an order on Etsy for a tiny Melba necklace that should arrive by the time the new game is released.


----------



## tacitcat (May 16, 2013)

Oh, here's Lisa. And I also have the New Leaf Prima Guide pre-ordered.


Sorry she's so huge.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 19, 2013)

Oooh fun thread!


Generic Girl player plushie
KK Slider plushie
Various figurines that came with fruits or other charms like the emply bottle -- I think I have Mable, the girl character from the anime movie, Margie, Rosie, and Blathers! Blathers sits on my desk at work.
A KK Slider cell phone charm with a screen chamois in the shape of the leaf icon
The blue Club Nintendo AC fan
The Club Nintendo set of playing cards
Two of the new stylus pens from Japan you get from vending machines
One of the new Japanese guides

This list seems too short. Surely I have more stuff...


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 19, 2013)

WW and CF. Can't find any other merchandise where I live.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 20, 2013)

-Animal crossing Let's go to the city (x2)
-Animal crossing Wild world (x2)
-Animal crossing Game cube
- I pre-order New life with 2 figurine
 And I've got the K?k?'s CD with all song in the club Nintendo

You can see in the picture:


----------



## Zanna (May 20, 2013)

I've been looking for some mechandise over the past few days but it's quite hard to get hold of. Lots of places seem to be sold out of the good stuff. I have ordered a cute AC pouch for my bundle though


----------



## kittycate (May 20, 2013)

I have all games (New Leaf bundle pre-ordered) a Gamecube guide that's literally falling apart, some eReader cards I just found (yay!) and a Stitches and Goldie plush I got in the toy district of LA! (they're little plush keychains that supposedly talked but are broken now. I really wonder what they would've sounded like!)


----------



## brinstar (May 26, 2013)

Apart from the (DS, Wii, and soon 3DS XL) games, I have a Tom Nook plush toy, a very small Pascal pillow, a bunch of K.K. Slider related merchandise, including a K.K. Slider plush toy, a K.K. Slider, screen wipe that attaches to your console, tiny K.K. Slider plush for a bag/backpack, etc. 

You can see one of my K.K. Slider thingies here:


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 1, 2013)

My Club Nintendo AC case arrived today! Link to pictures my tumblr here, because I'm lazy and don't want to repost them here.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

That case is gorgeous!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 2, 2013)

Animal Crossing GameCube Version
Animal Crossing Wild World
Wild World Game Guide
Animal Crossing City Folk
City Folk Game Guide
Animal Crossing New Leaf (Pre-Ordered)
Animal Crossing Bundle Pack (Once it Comes out) 
New Leaf Game Guide
a Big Bunnie Plush
the set of 6 Plush Keychains.
-Bunnie
-Bluebear
-Rosie
-Peanut
-Goldie
-Stitches 

That's it. I plan on getting A lot more though. Like the Isabelle Plush and the little phone straps on eBay.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jun 6, 2013)

Animal Crossing GCN
Animal Crossing CF
CF guide
WW guide
New Leaf preorder
and that's it. ):


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

Animal Crossing Game cube
Animal Crossing WW
Animal Crossing CF
Animal Crossing NL pre-order

Just the games


----------



## totoro (Jun 12, 2013)

AC:GC
AC:WW
AC:CF
AC:NL
Club Nintendo AC Cards
CF Stradegy Guide
NL Stradegy Guide
Pascal Plushie
Cooper Plushie
Boy Plushie


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 13, 2013)

AC:WW
AC:LGTTC
2 Sets of Animal Crossing figurines, both came with cases for each villager.
Japanese Guide
Animal Crossing: Wild World blue house figure with the retro furniture + a female villager
AC:NL (Tomorrow )


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jun 14, 2013)

- Animal crossing WW
- Animal crossing CF
- Animal Crossing NL bundle preorder
- A little K.K. Slider keychain
- An Animal crossing Themed fan from Nintendo Club


----------



## croagunklover (Jun 14, 2013)

I only have Animal Crossing: New Leaf. xD


----------

